# Неизбежна ли операция на спондилолистез?



## Suryana (8 Июл 2011)

*Добрый день всем! С прошедшим днем медика!*
Чем больше ищу ответы на свой вопрос, тем больше усиливается сомнение по поводу необходимости операции, которую предлагает мой нейрохирург.
Мне 31 год, рост 173, вес около75 кг.
15.07.2011 провели кесарево, так как со своими болями в спине и ногах, спондилолистезом и симфизитом, рожать сама я не решилась.
КТ ПО- 2010 г.- КТ признаки остеохондроза ПО. Протрузия МПД Л4-Л5 с компрессией нервных корешков. Спондилолистез Л5 - относительно  S1 на 1,5 см, *с нарушением целостности дужки(?)* на уровне основания с обеих сторон. Деформация спинномозгового канала на уровне Л5-S1.
Хирург ортопед, невропатолог и нейрохирург разом направляют на операцию, но после проблем с элементарным кесарево, я не очень-то решаюсь лезть близко к спинному мозгу.
? Есть ли в моем случае альтернатива операции – может ЛФК, массаж и препараты лучше чем разрез на всю спину и не полная гарантия выздоровления или 100% двигательная активность?
Вот ответы на вопросы, которые врач задает о спондилолистезе в  консультациях:
1. Боли в поясничном отделе спины – от уровня пупка и дальше ниже ягодиц. Длятся уже 2,5 года, начались после вторых родов, искусственно вызванных в 36 недель из-за тяжелого гидронефроза и расхождения лонного сочленения на 9 мм. Постоянные  боли – 7 месяцев (усилились при вынашивании 3го ребенка).
а) Провоцирует боль стояние на одном месте (более 5минут), ходьба, поднятие любого веса, начиная от1 кг, наклоны (до обеда, либо после долгого лежания) практически невозможны из-за болей.
б)Просыпаюсь от боли по ночам, при попытке сменить положение.
в)Немного отпускает при лежании на спине, но с этого положения потом не могу встать без чьей-то помощи.
г)Могу согнувшись вперед достать пальцами рук до пола, но опускаюсь медленно, опираясь руками на ноги
2. Есть отраженные боли от спины по длине левой ноги, до колена – в середине бедра, снаружи и на уровне таза особенно острая боль – почти постоянная.
3) Лежа на спине и вытянув ноги не могу их поднять вверх
4) Есть мурашки (снаружи левого бедра), онемение в конечностях (всех).
a. Есть нарушения чувствительности в левой ноге в верхней части бедра.
б. Сидя на стуле могу выпрямить в колене ногу и согнувшись в спине достать пальцами кисти до пальцев на стопе с одноименной стороны (и с больной и со здоровой).
5. Есть слабость в левой конечности – последние 3-4 месяца.
a. Могу встать на одной ноге на пятку, на цыпочки – но не надолго.
6. Есть нарушения в удержании мочи. Периодические
7. Есть нарушение чувствительности в генитальной области – последнее время
8. Нарушена походка – сильно хромаю или иду подтягивая левую ногу, спотыкаюсь.
9. Хронические болезни – пиелонефрит, холецистит, токсоплазма, ЦМВ, ВПГ


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Июл 2011)

Снимки покажите.


----------



## Suryana (9 Июл 2011)

Добрый день, Д.Ступин!
Не надеялась на такую скорую реакцию. Спасибо. Не понимаю почему не появились снимки -я ведь давжды загружала. Сейчас попробую снова.


----------



## kobi (9 Июл 2011)

Решение вашего вопроса только операция (возвращение позвонка и фиксация его к тазу).


----------



## Suryana (9 Июл 2011)

а где вы посоветуете оперироваться лучше - Питер, Москва ЦИТО или Москва Бурденко?


----------



## kobi (9 Июл 2011)

Это не ко  мне вопрос- я не живу и не работаю в России.


----------



## Suryana (9 Июл 2011)

а я то, глупая, думала Москва - столица мира . Слышала что в Австрии делают такие операции так, что больные даже толком не знают что именно им сделали.


----------



## kobi (9 Июл 2011)

Suryana написал(а):


> Слышала что в Австрии делают такие операции так, что больные даже толком не знают что именно им сделали.



Вы что-то не так поняли - перед каждым вмешательством больному обязательно  объясняется суть такового.


----------



## Suryana (23 Дек 2011)

Если кому интересно-оперировалась в Сарниито, Саратов, нейрохирургическое отделение. (Там травмотологи тоже делают ТПФ, но мне нейрохирург сказал к ним не идти). Город выбирала из предложенного минздравом - Беслан, Саратов, Москва, столицу отмели из за недоступности квот и больших побочных затрат. Квоту получила без проблем, вызов прислали неожиданно быстро-через месяц. Институт очень понравился, в основном персоналом-от заведующего и врачей до санитарок- очень внимательны, обходительны и каждый занимает именно ту должность- которой соответствует! В наше время такое редко встретишь (по крайней мере у нас в Чечне). Не жалею об операции нисколько-поставили TSHR MEDTRONIK, сейчас восстанавливаюсь, ищите меня в топике - реабилитация после транспедикулярной фиксации. Удачи всем и здоровья!


----------

